# Minolta x700 film-speed ring problem!!!



## tak13 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey, I am new to this forum and I got this little problem that need some advices on.
I just bought this Minolta x700 on ebay. All other stuffs work fine, the shutter, lens, rewind handle, etc... But this film-speed ring doesn't works. It is loose. When I lift it up and turn it, it is very sluggish and hard to turn since it is loose. And the number indicator does not moves when I turn the ring. It stays at 400. 
What is the problem? 
Does this thing need expert's repair or could I repair it myself? 
Does this thing is just an external problem or internal as well. 
Let say, if I am not going to fix it, does it affects alot on my photo shooting? I know it control the ISO of the film so but I still have the shutter speed and the aperture.
I have the video recording myself trying to turn it. Please take a look!
Link:


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 19, 2011)

What happens if you turn the whole assembly clockwise, a few turns - does it tighten-up?


----------



## tak13 (Feb 19, 2011)

You mean just lift the ring up and turn it, if so it just keep turning it for a while and it stuck but if I do it again, it will keep turning. But if you mean when I push down the button and turn it, it does stop.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2011)

Lift the ring and turn it (do not press the button) ... does it turn the internal ISO ring ?


----------



## tak13 (Feb 19, 2011)

you mean does the number change if I just lift and turn it, then no. The numbers does not change. It stuck at 400.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2011)

How is the Rewind mechanism ??


----------



## tak13 (Feb 19, 2011)

The rewind handle is works just fine. I don't have the film inside but I open the back, it does spin inside when I spin it. Oh, and one more thing, the exposure-adjustment control work somewhat, but it still very sluggish when I push the button and turn it. Basically, the whole ring is pretty sluggish. I am not sure if it works when I put the actual film in it, it just the mechanism of it that work. I haven't try film on it yet.


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought maybe the silver ring beneath should be tight against the top panel of the cam. Grip both the selector ring and the silver ring beneath it and turn it clockwise a few. does the whole assembly tighten up.

also,,have you tried it with a film cannister inserted?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok. 
If you do not have experience with camera dissassembly ... then don't.

The light meter works ?
If you set + or - 2 exposure compensation ... does it do anything to the meter reading ?


----------



## tak13 (Feb 19, 2011)

the light meter, do you mean the +/- red light when you look into the viewfinder, then yeah it works. If I turn it to -2,-1 or +2, +1 it flashing, and at 0 it stop flashing.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2011)

OK. Then you have some capability of adjusting film speed.

As the ISO is stuck at 400 ... you will need to use the Exposure Comp to adjust for the actual speed of the film.
ie 100 ISO = +2, 200 ISO = +1, 400 = 0, 800 =-1 and 1600 = -2


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Seems like the plastic lock that move ISO speed is broke, prolly
from someone forcing it without lifting it.


----------



## tak13 (Feb 19, 2011)

so basically, this thing could only be fixed by professionals. So do you guys know how much to repair this? I bought this for $38 total. 
Oh, and god I just have another problem. This time it's the film advance lever. It worked like a charm just a moment ago but now it acting weird. So usually after you fire a shot the lever would be neutral again right, the next time you turn the lever you would feel some tension to it. But mine is just no tension at all, I fired my shutter release and nothing happen. The film indicator is at S. The battery is still new. I still see the light through the viewfinder.
Here is the video:


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like its failing quickly. Might cost more than its worth. 
Some of those old cams use plastic parts that move other mechanical 
components and if the plastic is old or components too tight and need
lube, the plastic notches will shear off.


----------



## tak13 (Feb 20, 2011)

Never mind, I found the problem for the film advance lever, it turn out the motor drive is jammed, so I turn the thing on the bottom with a coin, and it worked. sweet. Now, the only problem left is the film-speed ring.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 20, 2011)

Did the eBay auction description state that this camera had problems ... and/or Sold As Is ?

You should be able to get a working one for about $35.00 to $50.00 on eBay.


----------



## tak13 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is what he put:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this  is a minolta x-700. it is from an estate, and it appears to never have  been used, or at least, is in perfect looking condition. it comes with  the 50mm lens as shown, and the bottem case.

[/FONT]Oh, and it not actually $38 for the camera. It actually $27.99 for the   camera and $10 for the shipping. I emailed before I buy, he said it is  in perfect working condition. I don't think he knows much about camera  though. Perfect working condition probably means the shuttering working.

Should I return it or should I keep it? Return it would costs me $10 though. It shouldn't affect my photo shooting much, should it?
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 20, 2011)

You may want to contact the seller first to see if they will pay for return shipping ...


----------



## barefootfiona (Jan 11, 2012)

hi sorry to revive this thread but I'm having a similar problem. Internally, the speed adjustment thing (the silver pronged end on the left inside the camera) turns but the display is stuck at 100 ISO. What can I do?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 11, 2012)

Did you lift the ring before turning ?


----------

